# October Photo Contest - Feelings of Fall



## pelican

As the winners of the September contest, Charles Helm & General CoolBro have chosen the topic of *"Feelings of Fall"* for October. The subject can be anything of your choosing as long as it has a Fall theme.

*In addition*, the winners would like to challenge you to do something original and _explain why or how you took your photograph_. It can be "as simple as an explanation of why you picked the subject or as detailed as the nuts and bolts of the execution of the picture, why you made the exposure and shutter speed choices, ASA equivalent, composition, post-processing, etc."

*Here are the rules.*

1.) The photo *must be your's* or your family's
2.)* Submit one photo per person.*
3.) *Submit the photo to this thread.*
4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.

*Photo submissions for this month will end on Wednesday, November 1st, 2006.* I've added an extra day in case some of you want to get in that special Halloween picture. After that time, we will take a week to vote for a favorite. The winner can help choose the next month's theme.

The October Webshots Album


----------



## Shooter

*Feelings of Fall*

When I was growing up fall always mint hunting season was on its way. Being in Iraq everything is always brown so I decided to post more on the hunting aspect of fall. At least the aspect from here.

Thanks Shooter


----------



## Ally Gator

*Colorado Elk*

During Sept and Oct the elk start to gather in Estes Park Colorado. They seem to know that they are safe from the hunters in Estes Park. During this time, the males start bugling. I took this picture as he was bugling to try and get some girls from a large herd a little down the hill.

My husband and I spotted this elk from the road. This was one of the biggest elk I have ever seen. I had to get pretty close to take this picture. I am 5'8" and he looked like he was almost a foot taller then me at the shoulders.

I quietly located myself behind a set of small rocks, aimed the camera and took the shot.

After I took the picture, he must have heard me because he turned, looked at me and gave me a warning charge. Needless to say, I had only one chance at the picture, and this is the result.


----------



## Brian Castille

It was fall when I took the pic and I just thought it was cool, lol. It was sitting on a cat tail in my pond the other day.


----------



## dixie lee

*ahhh*

the feelings of fall...

-love-dixie


----------



## Freshwaterman

*This an "oldie" as you can see from quality. Bu.....did start training of my daughter early.*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Lab*

Opening day...


----------



## texasflyfisher

*POC Perch*

Anyone who fishes the POC area has seen this particular landmark. On one cool foggy morning when I passed it by I just had to stop, take a picture, and contemplate the beauty and wonder of Gods creation.


----------



## Topwater blowup

Chris, that is a picture worth framing. Beautiful dog!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Capt. Chris Martin said:


> Opening day...


Nice photo Chris. Glad to see you participating.


----------



## SSMike

Is there a green tag in that Elk's ear? Great pics everyone....


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER

*"IT'S ALMOST TIME"*

Signs of Fall.............hmmmmmmm


----------



## Ally Gator

*Elks Ear*



SSMike said:


> Is there a green tag in that Elk's ear? Great pics everyone....


Most of the Elk in Estes Park have been tagged.

Linda


----------



## james_1960

*Fall from Choke Canyon*

One of our best memories of fall from Choke Canyon.


----------



## bald_and_grumpy

*Longs Peak in September*

I took this photo about a month ago on my fall fly fishing trip to Colorado. This is the view from the Peak-to-Peak highway just south of Estes Park.

I took the photo with an 8 megapixel Olympus Stylus 810 digital. The exposure was determined by the camera, but I lightened up the front porch with Photoshop Elements.

BTW, the elk picture posted above is a good one! (I took a bunch of really bad elk photos while I was in Estes Park.)

bald_and_grumpy


----------



## pelican

b&g, that cabin looks like paradise in the Rockies. Nice pic.


----------



## General CoolBro

pelican said:


> b&g, that cabin looks like paradise in the Rockies. Nice pic.


Agreed....that pics makes you wish you were there for sure. Very nice. The distant mountain tops are awesome.

GCB


----------



## Thunder

The annual trip to the Pumpkin Patch with my daughter....


----------



## MilosMaster

*November Morning*

I took this picture on a cold November morning, on the shores of Spaulding Bight near Rockport. We were duck hunting, but this sunrise was so unbelieveable, that we set our guns down and just enjoyed it. The picture would have been alot better if I hadn't gotten my idiot hunting buddy in it.


----------



## Melon

Took this picture a couple of weekends ago. Northeast Trinity Bay as the front was rolling in on us. But was finally able to take old Tom M out fishing. Hope he returns soon and safe so we can go again.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Guest

*"Apples Grow In New Hampshire"*

A poem of mine set to a picture I took while apple pickin' last fall. It's about time to make another run to the orchard, if it ever stops raining! hwell:








:rybka:


----------



## deebo

almost that time...


----------



## huntinguy

*Gonna take another shot at this *

I may have a better suited pic somewhere, but nothing tells me fall is here like teal on the water.......


----------



## Koru

not to be outdone by you northern hemisphere folk. 










photo taken the other day of cherry blossoms fallen on the deck.


----------



## highspeed

I took this one last year of some Greenwing Teal on our hunting hole down from the house. The only shooting I did that day was with my camera. As I get older, I find myself doing less and less hunting and just sit back and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## rangerjohn

*Im Batman!!!*

I pretty much got nothing but here is one my wife took of my son yesterday, preparing for the "big day"


----------



## Profish00

Fall veggies


----------



## wingnut

*Birds*

some of my first pics with my new camera


----------



## Coastalsunshine

I took this picture in October of 2004 on a trip to upstate New York to visit my mother's family.


----------



## Dolphin

*Airshow Pic*

From the airshow last weekend. First picture taken (by my hubby, not me). We got there just after the rain. The coolest thing was we got to meet Congressman Ted Poe and shake his hand later in the day.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Found this at Brazos Bend State Park last week. It's the closest thing that says fall that I've found around here.


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Rough Creek Deer*

I took the wife to Rough Creek Lodge this past weekend for our anniversary. Weather was beautiful and crisp. We scared up this nice buck with the sun behind us at sunset.

Sure felt like fall.

TM


----------



## BPitcher




----------



## chicapesca

*Pecan time!*

Feelins of Fall mean a lot of things, but I guess pecan picking is one that goes way back for me. I have been looking for something to represent Fall that I could photograph, and this weekend I was in Victoria at my Great Grandmother's house, in downtown Victoria, and the pecan trees were full of husks and pecans. This is a picture of a few pecans in a very old tree in a very old part of town. I remember picking up pecans by the bucket full, especially after a norther blew through.


----------



## pelican

Now that brings back some memories for me as well, Liz. Dad planted a pecan tree everywhere we moved in Texas. Very nice!

Great buck, Troy.


----------



## TunnelVision

Here's one from a pumpkin patch.


----------



## pelican

*White Pelicans*

The return of White Pelicans to their migratory winter grounds along the Texas coast ...


----------



## Walkin' Jack

I know this is not any competition but I didn't want to not participate. Please forgive the pathetic pic but it was all I could scrape up for this time. All the pics are great this month.


----------



## activescrape

*Estes in October*

I took this pic above town a few years ago. It's not in the same league as some but I thought you might like to see it. What a view from your front porch, huh?


----------



## pelican

Entries for the photo contest for October has ended. I'll put up the voting thread in a few minutes. Once again, some great entries this month!


----------



## troutslayer

*John's Buck*

Here is a photo that I like of my son two years ago


----------

